

Show HN: NJ Tranist iOS App – Showing ETA in Notification Center - ankurpatel
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/nj-bus-now/id903724678?mt=8

======
ankurpatel
iOS 8 App I made demonstrating the new Notification Center feature and helping
NJ Transit commuter figure out the ETA for their bus at their bus stop.

